# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  You Can Teach Yourself Guitar (Best Seller) by William Bay

## superdesi

You Can Teach Yourself Guitar (Best Seller) by William Bay  



Description:

This is a very popular guitar method. Its success lies in the fact that is extremely easy to understand and very flexible. It moves at a slow, steady pace and enables you to play chord accompaniments in 7 primary guitar keys! In addition, you will learn to strum blues chords and you will also begin to play fingerstyle backgrounds.


ISBN: 0786644109
UPC: 796279058414
ISBN13: 9780786644100
Series: You Can Teach Yourself
Publisher: Mel Bay Publications, Inc.
Date Published: 1/20/1999


Alternative Link: [hide]Click Here to download[/hide]

----------


## porcelein_doll

thx superdesi u doing good job...but i like this pic more :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

Thanx button nahi araha  :Frown:

----------


## Rockkker

These books are no gud i guess. Meray pass K.I.S.S ki hai. Its a v v v nice guitar guide. lekin its not easy to learn from books. jis tarah school text books k liye teacher chahiye. in books k liye bhi koi teacher chahiye.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shoxee

THanksss for thee guide..

----------


## Sphinx

thanks! I always wanted to learn to play just dont have the time to learn now as an adult  :Frown: 

Do you have personal experience with this guide?

----------


## karatekid143

gud..keep it up

----------


## bodre_dnyanesh

I want to learn Guitar But dont Have time To go to tuitor
Thanks

----------


## gmiller

I am interested in Guitar but don't have time. Thanks for sharing...

----------


## bibt

thankssssssss

----------


## Dipesh s

hgdjtgjcgt

----------


## anamc245

hello how is the idea, when i see the post?

---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------

when is see the post???

----------


## anamc245

dats awfull

----------


## rolandgill

Nice introduction..
Thanks for the great stuff here.  :Smile:

----------


## drkk

thnks man a lot

----------

